# PC geht einfach aus



## Irgendjemand_1 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo.
Mein PC geht irgendwann einfach aus und lässt sich für .. ca. 20 min nicht neustarten geht wieder nach 1-5 Sec aus.

Woran könnte das euerer Meinung nach liegen? Am Kühler?
Die Hardware ist jedenfalls schon älter ... 
Wie alt genau, weiß ich nicht, damals war die Geforce 2 MX, die ich drinnen habe noch relativ neu 

Naja, vielleicht schenk ich mir ja zu Weihnachten nen neuen (inet only) PC, ist ja nicht das einzigste Problem mit dem Rechner (evtl. erinnert sich noch jemand an mein Laufwerk Prob )


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> (evtl. erinnert sich noch jemand an mein Laufwerk Prob )



haha, Ja.   
Ja, kann am Kühler liegen. Habe ein Laptop, mit 3 Ghz 1Gb Ram GeForce Fx5600, also recht gut, es ist aber beim Zocken immer abgestürzt. Lag an der überhitzung weil keine Luft an die Lüfter hingekommen ist.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (14. Oktober 2005)

Also eine Warnung (benutze XP) kommt nicht, wenn er dabei ist sich zu überhitzen?
Wärmer als sonst fühlt er sich eigentlich auch nicht an, kann aber auch sein, dass ich dafür das Gehäuse aufschrauben müsste 

Und nicht so, dass gar keine Luft mehr rauskommt, oder so, läuft anscheinend normal.
Was könnte denn sonst noch eine eventuelle Ursache sein? Sagt jetzt bitte nicht "thoeretisch alles" 
Wie gesagt, der PC ist älter, deswegen kann es gut sein, dass die Hardware sich so langsam verabschiedet ...


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Mein Pc stürzt KURZ vor dem VERGLÜHEN ab.

Glaubst du im ernst das da noch Zeit ist für Warnungen


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (14. Oktober 2005)

Ich dachte eher an so Warnungen, wenn's kritisch wird.
Also 5 Minuten bevor der Computer sagt, so jetzt ist Ende.

"Ihr PC überhitzt sich, es wird empfohlen alle Datein zu speichern und den PC runterzufahren. Es könnte ein Problem mit dem Kühler vorliegen", oder so etwas 

Aber aus deinem Post schließe ich, dass soetwas normalerweise nicht eintritt


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

So ne Meldung (so eine Ähnliche) kenn Ich nur vom W32/Blaster, HAHA! 
Nee Spaß, So ne Meldung bringt er bei mir nicht.

Er schält halt einfach ab.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Oktober 2005)

Ach noch was!

Manchmal schält er auch einfach ab, wenn ein Gerät nicht korrekt installiert ist und du es verwenden willst.

Dann kommt ein Bluescreen von Windows, dann startet er neu.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (14. Oktober 2005)

Nee, er ist sofort weg und startet ja nicht neu, weil ers nicht kann 

Meine Theorie (durchaus sinnvoll, wie ich finde) ist ja, dass er sich erst wieder abkühlen muss 
Hm und was soll denn nicht richtig installiert sein?
In dem komischen Hardwaremanager, oder was auch immer steht auch nichts von Problemen mit der Hardware oder sonstigem.

Erstmal ne Woche warten und gucken, ob das Problem immer noch da ist ... Vielleicht behebt sich das ja von selbst *versucht überzeugt zu klingen ...*


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Dann ists wohl überhitzung. bei mir ist das auch so. Ich kann Ihn dann ca. 30 sek. nicht mehr starten. Wenn Ichs vorher mach, geht er wieder aus.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (14. Oktober 2005)

30 sec?
Das ist aber wenig, bei mir muss man das mit 60 multiplizieren 

Immerhin hält er jetzt schon 2 Stunden durch *den PC lob und ansporn*


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Noch ne andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist, dass du zu viele Geräte eingebaut hast oder so.


> Die Hardware ist jedenfalls schon älter ...


Das Netzteil gibt vielleicht den geist auf.

Hatt Ich auch schon.


MfG Alexander12


----------

